# Baby capuchin monkeys for sale



## sheena44

we have well tamed and trained baby capuchin monkeys for sale to good homes only.if you can provide a good home please contact us for pictures and more details.


----------



## t-bo

The best place to advertise this is:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotics-classifieds/


----------

